# Super tiny cylinders?



## Papa Boo (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anybody got a good source for cylinders that are smaller than 3/4"? Maybe 2" throw? 

I am trying to finish the pincers on our spider wiper and the space for the mech is pretty small. I'd rather not use a motor, so that we can control the action more intermittantly.

I prefer air to electric if possible, so while I recognize a servo would be easier, it wouldn't necessarirly be easier for me.

HELP!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

clippard.com is the source for minature pneumatic components. Great company!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree with Rick. I just bought a few of the Clippard Minimatic cylinders. 3/8" bore, brass, and they range from 1" to 6" stroke for double acting. You can get 1/2" stroke for a single acting one.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I know you said you didn't want an electric motor, a solenoid might work if it all you need is a short through


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/products.asp?dept=1345 they sell cylinder with right around an inch of stroke, well priced as well, theres an auction on ebay, they sells 2, 2 inch cylinders and solinoid valves i see them listed now and then, ive bought 2 sofar, they are used but work very well. i think they were listed under robotics, and cnc if i find a link to it i will post that


----------



## deanhunt (May 27, 2008)

*Tiny Cylinders*

If you want to control really tiny things like legs there is wire that jumps when power is sent to it. It is pretty strong too.


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've actually been doing experiments with muscle wire, mentioned by deanhunt...it works like so: It gets heated when current runs through it, this causes the crystalline structure of the wire to "align" and contract, giving you a pulling motion, if set up properly. Then you need weight or a spring to stretch the wire back out when current is turned off and the wire cools.

It is pretty strong, in terms of taking abuse, but I've noticed that it can't lift or move too much without a means for compounding the contracting motion. Once I move into my new house I'll probably dig all the stuff out and get to experimenting again, but I don't see it being too useful for big movements...more detail stuff.

I don't know the size of your pincers, but I'd say mount a tiny cylinder in the body of the spider and use cable control to move the pincers...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

eanderso13 said:


> I don't know the size of your pincers, but I'd say mount a tiny cylinder in the body of the spider and use cable control to move the pincers...


That's a good idea, like hand brakes on a bicycle


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup! I'm using the concept for making the arms on my Nosferatu prop bend...The cylinders are mounted to the "spine" and teh cables are run up to the shoulders and down the arms.


----------

